# Game 17, Bucks vs Spurs



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> WHEN: 7:30 p.m. Wednesday.
> 
> WHERE: AT&T Center.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/preview-d77tc7j-182117891.html


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

I, for one, am totally cool with Pop sending those same four players home tonight if he'd be so kind.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Time to add another game to the loss column. We really need to get Dunleavy back from injury.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

So the offense decided to show up for the first half at least. Hopefully they can play a full game.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)




----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Prince said:


>


It certainly went bad quickly. 4 minutes into the fourth quarter, and the game was essentially over.


----------

